# J Bugg's "At the Movies"



## SHADOW (Jul 11, 2005)

J Bugg has just updated his "At the Movies" clip page on his website. He has updated the Kenpo clips page 2. Please also drop by his forum and let him know what a great job he's doing updating his page. Let him know some of your favorites,least favorites, questionable, and some of your request for videos you'd like to see more of and why, as for it makes for great posting material and great topics. If you also have video material of yourself and/or something you'd like to see on the page contact him for further information on getting it posted on his page. Follow the link below.

http://ikenpo.com/at_the_movies_kenpo_pg_2.html

Craig Dishmon
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia-Mcgrath/Whitson Lineage
THE DIRTY BOYZ
A true Martial Artist is not one who fears change,but causes it to happen!
-Ed Parker


----------



## ikenpo (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Craig,

I also added a clip from Dr. Chape'l on the first page called completing the circuit. Very interesting...

jb


----------



## masherdong (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice job Jason!


----------



## ikenpo (Jul 15, 2005)

masherdong said:
			
		

> Nice job Jason!



Thanks..

Hey, when I'm gonna catch up with you?

jb


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 18, 2005)

Just saw the clips--very cool! :supcool: I recommend that any Kenpo enthusiast check them out, Mr. Bugg has a good variety of clips from various lineages. Also, there are a couple of clips of Mr. Parker, including one of him & the IKC Demo Team with a few familiar faces...

Got to get some more popcorn & watch them again--thanks, Mr. Bugg. 

Oss,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Fastmover (Jul 18, 2005)

I think Jason is really on to something!!!! I want to thank him for providing the videos for everyone to see. Very Cool!!!

John


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's the first page of clips if you haven't seen them:
http://ikenpo.com/at_the_movies.html


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 6, 2005)

I've updated the site with a few clips. 3 new knife clips and 1 new kenpo clip on the kenpo page 2. Enjoy....


jb


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 9, 2005)

Looking at page two, was trying to access the second SGM Parker video, is it me or is it just not available yet?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 9, 2005)

Almost forgot. Great site btw .


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 9, 2005)

IWishToLearn said:
			
		

> Looking at page two, was trying to access the second SGM Parker video, is it me or is it just not available yet?


If you're referring to the one with the IKC Demo team, you may have to go through another website & choose "free download" to get it.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 9, 2005)

Do you have a link for me?  Or an address maybe  ?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 9, 2005)

IWishToLearn said:
			
		

> Do you have a link for me?  Or an address maybe  ?


Will send you a PM about this.


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 9, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Will send you a PM about this.



Thanks Gin,

Here's my short version..

It works, it just requires some work to get to...

Click on the link to go to a rapidshare screen. Scroll to the bottom and click on the "free" account button and scroll down to the bottom. At that point it will tell you it has been downloaded 200 + times and how long you have to wait to down load it. Approx 30 secs. After 30 secs. a link will appear at the bottom of the page. Click on that and down load. Warning do not leave that page before you start downloading or you'll have to wait about an hour before you have access to download again (because you are doing it for free). 

Good Luck, jb


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 5, 2005)

ikenpo said:
			
		

> I've updated the site with a few clips. 3 new knife clips and 1 new kenpo clip on the kenpo page 2. Enjoy...jb


Thanks, Sir! I just watched them & it's interesting to see how many similarities there are in the MA.  A couple of them came up "File Not Found" so I will send you a PM with the names of those so you can fix them, but majority of them worked great.

Thanks for sharing the clips with us!


----------



## ikenpo (Sep 5, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Thanks, Sir! I just watched them & it's interesting to see how many similarities there are in the MA.  A couple of them came up "File Not Found" so I will send you a PM with the names of those so you can fix them, but majority of them worked great.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the clips with us!



Thanks for the heads up lil sister. I fixed the names on those 2 links and they work now. 

jb

p.s. Just call me Jason....


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 6, 2005)

ikenpo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up lil sister. I fixed the names on those 2 links and they work now.
> 
> jb
> 
> p.s. Just call me Jason....


Will do--thanks, Jason! :ultracool


----------



## lonekimono10 (Sep 12, 2005)

i sent a link to Mr Buggs hope it works, and how come when i go to his new update it loads up and then turns (the videos) all black. can some one tell me what's up??


----------



## ikenpo (Sep 12, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> i sent a link to Mr Buggs hope it works, and how come when i go to his new update it loads up and then turns (the videos) all black. can some one tell me what's up??



Mr. Elmer, 

I tried to download the link to my computer and it won't work...

"no such interface supported"...i.e. me no allowed to download your video. When you get a chance, no rush (again, NO RUSH), send one (or both) of those nice purdy dvd's (or have one of you guys get it out for you) and I'll get ya hooked up. In terms of the video turning black...are you using a mac? You might try right clicking and "save target as" to download them to your harddrive, view them, then just delete them. 

If that doesn't work, we can just keep playing phone tag until we talk again...

Take care, Jason Bugg


----------



## lonekimono10 (Sep 12, 2005)

just in case you don't read your mail right away, i sent you a new link,i got it from my webmaster he said that it would work fine.


----------

